# Running lights from a leisure battery



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

We will be setting up a lighting system in a couple of stables, running them off of a leisure battery. Ideally we need a light in each of the stables (2 stables), a light in the tack room, and a light, or 2, outside.

I understand calculating consumption and capacity required in ah etc, however am a bit confused by what lights/bulbs to use! Having looked at specifications of a 60w bulb, it says the voltage is 240v - so how would this work if connected up to a 12v battery? Or do you need to use 12v bulbs with a 12v battery? Where would I get them from?

Any advice would be appreciated, I think I understand one thing, only to get confused by something else!!


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2009)

You are best using 12v bulbs. If you can, get LED bulbs because these draw very low current (they run cool and don't waste energy in heat). If you are on a budget you could use car type 12V bulbs from Halfords etc which are very cheap and plentiful. They even do them in mini holders with croc clips or cig lighter plug (sold as "inspection lamps")

If you want to use 240V bulbs you need an inverter(transformer) to step up the voltage from your 12V battery. This is wasteful as there are losses in the inverter and they are not really suitable for continuous usages like lighting.

Make sure your wiring is fused to cut down on fire risk.(They sell mini fuse boxes in Halfords too)

How are you going to charge your battery in the stable? Bring in fresh ones, or use a generator? (assuming you haven't got 240V nearby)


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2009)

You may also want to consider battery LED lighting. 

These little units run off two or three standard AA batteries and last for ages. At least 24-48 hours continuous I think (check). You buy two or three rechargeable AA battery chargers and buy rechargeable AA batteries. No wiring or fuses involved and for an outlay of £30-40 you could have 4 lights and the spare batteries/chargers which would be cheaper and easier than a 12V lead acid battery set up.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks thats really helpful. I plan to get a charger and take the darn thing home at weekends to charge it. This is the norm for a lot of people with stables where mains electric is unavailable. I have heard some people manage to make them last approx a month before needing to charge them.

Typically the lights would be used for approx 30 mins in the morning and an hour in the evenings - weekdays (winters only), so not hours on end. Its just when its dark am and pm and you need to see to muck out and feed. Probably wouldn't be used at the weekends at all as generally do everything whilst its still light.

Yes will be including fuses in the set up for sure!

How much light do the 12v LED lights provide? That is the other issue in that I need to be able to see what I am doing!!


Its needing to set it all up but set it up right, and also getting the amount of light right first time round.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

I have found these on the net:

Solsum 12v CFL Light Bulb - ES Screw fit.

CFL light bulbs give 5x as much light as a conventional bulb, for the same energy use. Therefore, from an 11w CFL bulb, you can expect to get roughly the same light output as from a standard 60w incandescent bulb.

These compact energy saving bulbs (CFL) are of high quality and are very cost effective. CFL bulb service life is considerably higher than that of normal bulbs.

For all solar, wind and battery powered lighting systems, the high efficiency of CFL bulbs are extremely important. 

Typical applications include: lighting for buildings, motorhomes, boats and a wide range of battery powered applications.

These CFL bulbs can be fitted to most standard Edison Screw (ES) light fittings. They are a great choice for lighting in many situations. We also supply Edison Screw (ES) light sockets. 

Would I be on the right track getting something like this? Pricey but I want a decent reliable set up really.


----------



## 5thElefant (Oct 5, 2009)

I use these G4 DC 10-30V 18 Led warm White Led Bulb 2.4w=25w by Ultra Leds U.K. They claim 30W equivalent which is about right.


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to be pesimistic but you'll be in the gloom,12 volt in such a big space will be a waste of time, I speak from personal similar experience. I suggest using 240 volt mounted well high up so the horses cann't eat them and carry a small silent genny with you in the car, it will cost just a few pence to run it and a gas camping lamp for back up, the horses won't hear it if you put it in the tack room and if they do they'll get used to it and associate it with feed time probably.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2009)

It depends how big the stables actually are. A 12V halogen car headlamp can illuminate a large area very brightly, otherwise we could never see ahead 50-100m on the road! This type of lamp would be practical if used for only 30 mins a day, but in practice you wouldn't need something that powerful.

If it's small room I would get a couple of those 4.5v 3 x AA battery multiple LED's and try them to see. I bought one at Halfords this weekend, only about £3.00 I think, inc batteries. One of those illuminates my van and the space is 1.8m x 4m. Even if you don't use them for the main job, they will be handy for illuminating dark corners in the stables when you need them.


----------



## Nosha (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't forget good old fashioned 12v strip lights, they give a good spread of light, but multi led work lamps will be brighter.


----------



## Barleycorn (Oct 8, 2009)

One thing to remember is to keep the battery on a pallet or something.  Putting a leisure battery direct on concrete will kill it.  (Don't ask me why!)


----------



## andytheplumber (Oct 8, 2009)

*mushrooms*

here goes,I wouldnt say I am an expert but I will be able to fight my corner...Alexandra you are right CFL is the way to go,12v 60watt depending how bright you want each stable/room I would put two in each so thats 8 lamps run off two 80ah leasure batteries will last the week going by the times you give,and also if you add a solar panel you wont have to take the batteries home.I will also put my word on it as a gaurantee..look on ALLSOLAR website to view the lamps -we did a stabe the way I have mentioned and it had 7 stalls...trust me.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 9, 2009)

Barleycorn said:


> One thing to remember is to keep the battery on a pallet or something.  Putting a leisure battery direct on concrete will kill it.  (Don't ask me why!)



Batteries perform better at warmer temperatures so insulating it from the cold of the ground will be beneficial, if only to a small extent.


----------

